# Great saw for a big box store



## toddc

Thanks for the review. I have been drooling over this one for a long time.

I have used it on jobsites due to being around other contractors and it is a sweet cutting machine. I love anything with quick change blades. Changing blades with an allen wrench is no fun when you know this is an option now.


----------



## Hawkins

Hope this is OK to post…I noticed that this is for sale on http://tooliday.com/ today…12/11/2008.

No affiliation, also know nothing about the tool…just saying…


----------



## DannyBoy

That's great! (Other than just kicking me in the pants on how much mine cost!!!)


----------



## davidroberts

The deal that Hawkins posted at Tool King is a no brainer. Run as fast as you can for that one. Sale over in 6 hours. I have a barrel handled bosch and it too leaves a glass finish cut using sharp bosch blades. I've been a DeWalt fan for a loooong time. The first power tool I bought in the mid 80's was a DeWalt 1/4 sheet sander, from one of the first HDs on the west coast. Good times.


----------



## Pabs

that is a great deal! too bad they can't ship to Canada…. ah well, easy come , easy go
I can't stand the tool… flimsy, cuts poorly…never accurate..the base plate comes out of alignment in mid-cut…by that I mean the angle of the bed changes during the cut… .one of the worst tools I have…
not sure why they make this crap…waste of materials

I have a cheap black and decker model as well.. my wife bought it for me a while back…she (or I) didn't really know what I needed….


----------



## mrsawdust

good review. i almost bought that same saw after many $29 black and deckers. i ended up with the Bosch "barrel" jig saw and absolutely love it. good luck with it…...

mike


----------



## tadpole76

I have the exact same saw and it is by far the best jig saw ihav ever owned. I too have gone through a few of the B&D $30 models.


----------



## tommyt654

I recently purchased a rebuilt saw from Harbor Freight online for 65 dollars it is about 1 amp difference in power and does not have the padded handle but it works great.I had a coupon for 20% off. It normally list for 79.97 so I got a pretty decent deal vs the old B+D I have.The model you have I,m sure your model is much nicer but I think I may have gotten the better deal price wise, Wewill just have to see if this rebuilt holds up BTW it is model no. DW317KR


----------



## grovemadman

I like the Bosch myself, my friend has one and Once I used it I knew I had to have it! Thanks for the review, haven't tried the DeWalt yet, I'll have to try to find someone who has one before I buy another jigsaw. The one I have now is a very old B&D that my grand father passed down through the years. It doesn't cut as nice as the newer jigsaws, but it does work better than anything B&D makes now! The all metal construction of the older tools I find are near indestructable…


----------

